# 1 day old does very runny poo



## GOATBOOTS (Apr 22, 2012)

I am sorry if this does not qualify as an emergency.  I am just not sure how concerned I should be.  We had 2 nubian does yesterday afternoon.  When I checked on them late last night I noticed they both had very runny poop.  It was yellow with some reddish brown in it.  I cleaned them up and made sure they got some milk from mom.  This morning when I checked them they both had it all over them again.  I cleaned them up again and this morning it is more light yellow but still very runny.  I have no experience with sick goats.  All of our kids have been very healthy.  Any suggestions will help.  Thank you


----------



## redtailgal (Apr 22, 2012)

Your right to be concerned and your right to post here.

I'm not the most experienced with goats either, so I'm not gonna be a whole lot of help.

Just to clarify, were these does born yesterday?

While you wait, go to this page:  http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/viewtopic.php?pid=226410#p226410

Post number 2 is the goat section.  Read the threads/articles on scours and coccidia (though if they were born yesterday, they are too young for coccidia, I believe)


----------



## GOATBOOTS (Apr 22, 2012)

Yes yesterday around 1:00 in the afternoon.  That is my main concern.  Most of the info I have read so far discusses older goats so I am not sure what to do.


----------



## DonnaBelle (Apr 22, 2012)

It is normal for 24hour old goats to have yellow runny like poop.

DonnaBelle


----------



## elevan (Apr 22, 2012)

DonnaBelle said:
			
		

> It is normal for 24hour old goats to have yellow runny like poop.
> 
> DonnaBelle


x2

Please know that while this is most likely just normal that bacterial scours can affect kids very very young.

Are they eating?

Are they energetic and acting like normal newborn kids?

Anything else that we should know?


----------



## GOATBOOTS (Apr 22, 2012)

I am familiar with the yellow pasty sticky yellow poo but this is very runny.  Also they both fed this morning but now show no interest in feeding.  It is a possibility that they ate while I was inside checking on the internet for answers but when I put them near her udders neither one of them even searches for her nipple.  They will still get up and walk around a little and don't seem weak but are looking skinnier than when they were born.  I have not seen either of them eat since around 7:30 AM.  I tried to feed them with a medicine dropper but neither cooperated very well.  At what point should I consider trying to feed them (tube feed or be more diligint with the medicine dropper).


----------



## elevan (Apr 22, 2012)

Watch their level of energy closely.  If they start looking lethargic (not just sleepy) then I would be a little more aggressive with trying to feed. But I'm guessing that they just snuck some feeding in on you.


----------



## GOATBOOTS (Apr 22, 2012)

Unfortunately I do not have the supplies to tube feed if it becomes necessary. I went to tractor supply and got anything they had for dehydration. They had no supplies for tube feeding. I bought probiotic plus paste for goats, some electrolytes, some bounce back, and some power punch. My TS is not very well stocked as I found out. Does anyone have any ideas on a makeshift tube to use. I have read tube from aquarium supplies works. Does anyone have exp with this?


----------



## GOATBOOTS (Apr 22, 2012)

Just gave them some power punch.  Neither of them liked it at all but the both fed from mom immediately after.  I hope I am just being paranoid and they are sneaking in little snacks while I am not looking.  Oh and I saw them both go pee.


----------



## GOATBOOTS (Apr 22, 2012)

Update....both does seem to have more energy and are feeding and peeing.  Also both had bowel movements that seem to be getting firmer (I was able to flick it off their bottoms with a stiff piece of hay).


----------



## elevan (Apr 22, 2012)

It sounds like a normal situation.  I can understand how easy it is to get worried though  

In answer to your question on a makeshift tube feeder....any piece of sturdy yet flexible tubing will work.  You can find lots of options at your local hardware store for this.  Coupled with a funnel makes a good alternative to a feeding tube.


----------



## GOATBOOTS (Apr 22, 2012)

I bought some tubing from the pet store for fish aquariums that I think will work well if I need it in the future.  Thankfully I don't think I will need it.  I just got very worried because we have never had a single problem with any of our kids until this year so I have no experience.  We just suddenly lost a buckling that was not quite 24 hours old a few days ago.  He seemed perfectly healthy and was huge compared to his tiny sister (who is doing great btw).  Went to t-ball practice and he was almost gone when we got home.  He was freezing cold and had flies already around him.  He died about 5 minutes later.  We were devastated and have no idea what went wrong.  I may just be overly sensitive.  Thank you all for your input.


----------



## elevan (Apr 22, 2012)

I'm sorry about the one you lost a few days ago.  Unfortunately some things just happen and we're not sure what the cause was.  I've experienced it myself too.

Please do keep us updated on this little one.


----------



## GOATBOOTS (Apr 23, 2012)

Update....Both are doing great.  Back to thick sticky yellow poo like I am used to. Both have lots of energy and are starting to play with our 2 week old doe. Thank you for your input. It is great to have a place to go for answers.


----------

